# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  23 years old test levels *Help please*

## YoungMan

Testosterone -------------------------- 8.76 nmol/l ----------------------- 6.0 - 30.

Guys this is what i received when i got my blood work done in canada blood work is free and so i went for a full physical exam everything was fine except my b12 was high as f*ck because off my b12 injects so ill stop those, but come on

IM 23 IV NEVER USED AAS AND THAT'S WHERE IT's 8.76 like WTF..... 

the doctor told me its normal that depending on the day or even part off the day it goes up... I had the test done first thing in the morning.... 

IS this normal guys?

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I am going to say yes it is normal, and here is why: if you don't know you have a problem until you see a number on a sheet of paper, then you really don't have a problem. If your story was like many of ours, I might say it is low. 

My story goes like this - I went to the doctor because I felt like crap, everything hurt, I wanted to sleep all the time but couldn't get any good rest, I had zero libido and undependable erections. When I got my Test scores back, they were low and explained my symptoms. The doctor prescribed Test and all those symptoms went away. I feel like I got my life back.

If you feel fine, then your levels are probably fine.

----------


## YoungMan

Iv had sleeping issues for about 3 years now i wake up around 6 times a night... on a good night i will wake up only twice.... its been years since i slept through the entire night without waking up.... im not saying that's because of my test levels... but **** it would be nice to have just one good night of sleep

----------


## stevey_6t9

> I am going to say yes it is normal, and here is why: if *you don't know you have a problem until you see a number on a sheet of paper*, then you really don't have a problem. If your story was like many of ours, I might say it is low. 
> 
> My story goes like this - I went to the doctor because I felt like crap, everything hurt, I wanted to sleep all the time but couldn't get any good rest, I had zero libido and undependable erections. When I got my Test scores back, they were low and explained my symptoms. The doctor prescribed Test and all those symptoms went away. I feel like I got my life back.
> 
> If you feel fine, then your levels are probably fine.


agreed X 2

----------


## NattyGraham

i agree, but... If his levels were higher in the range im sure he would experience a better way of life... I just got mine done and am waiting for the results and expecting to be lower end of the scale...

----------


## RW3333

Keep in mind that the scale that you are referring to is in fact the normal range. However, the normal range is for men ages 17-90.

There are many possible reasons for low testosterone .

You may even have a thyroid problem (have you checked your tsh)? 

Sleep apnea over a period of time will decrease your testosterone levels .

If you do feel like crap, go to an endocrinologist. Show him/her your results and ask them what they recommend. You may qualify for a trial of testosterone replacement . 

You might search for testerone levels by age to find charts that show where your testosterone levels by age should be according to various accumulated results of your age group. Of course, everyone is different. But as a general rule your basic levels throughout the day should be somewhere around 500 to 800 ng/dl. That is considered around the normal range for your age group.

You might qualify for TRT. There are various therapies available to try before having you pin yourself for your entire life every 5 days or so. 

Good luck and happy gains my friend

----------


## lifter65

whats your free test, estradiol etc? ive got good total test but terrible free test but thats all that matters

----------

